# Snail Problem?



## Waterman (Oct 7, 2013)

I've been having some problem with new leaves on my plants looking like they've been eaten. Just as my anubias was sprouting a new leaf it would seem to get eaten. I was starting to think it was my algae eater but while re planting my tank I found a bunch of these snails living in my sand bed. They are virtually never seen in my tank but I found a tone of them in the sand. Does anyone know anything about them and how to get rid of them? I had some snails before but my clown loaches did a great job of devouring them, all but these I guess.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

They look like Trumpet Snails.I have not seem them eat plants.They are good for the roots of your plants because they loosen the soil.I believe they multiply like crazy.I also had success with loaches eating them.Good luck finding the culprit.


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

If you have clown loaches , they will help in cutting down the population or you could go for Assassin snails. I had the same issue with my plants and got a few assassin snails and now my new leaves are all good.


----------



## Waterman (Oct 7, 2013)

That's what I thought, trumpet snails, but it was a mystery as to why my plants were getting munched so I thought perhaps they were something else. I've reduced the population by quite a bit so I'll see how the plants respond. There sure was a tone of them in my sand bed.

Thanks for the advice! If the munching persists I'll try the assassin snails.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I find Anubis to be very hardy plant and fish don't like to eat it because of it`s thickness.You can cut the leaf off and it should grow back.Best to show a photo of the leaf.I`m sure other members on this site might know.I never had leaves eaten from Anubis before.Other plants yes.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

I find it difficult to agree that trumpet snails eating plants more so Anubias,usually trumpet snails will only eat leaves if the plant cell is dying .
I would look at the clown loaches if you still have them.
Just my take, which could be wrong.


----------



## Waterman (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the added input.

I did a bunch of pruning, should have taken a few pics beforehand but anyway. It was always only the new growth that seemed to get munched but that said, could it have been a nutrient deficiency? After reducing the population of snails I now have several new leaves that are coming in normally but I've also been on top of my additions lately as well. I switched from Seachem ferts to the PPS Pro system and after a bit of a shaky start my tanks have settled in. All plant growth is much better.


----------



## Waterman (Oct 7, 2013)

So, once again, as the new leaves were developing this is what I end up with overnight. This is a new leaf, was just opening yesterday and looking completely normal. When the lights came on today, this is how it looks.
What leads me to the trumpet snails is that the damage always happens overnight but that could just be a coincidence. Could it be my Chinese algae eater? He's quite large, 4 inches plus.


----------

